# Advice on Codd bottle



## Rltide55 (Jul 17, 2020)

I purchased a codd bottle yesterday and was wondering afterwards of indeed it was a later made bottle or a repro or modern made in India. It is embossed ' Hindle & Co Blackpool " and on the bottom it has a wierd M with a small x under it, 10 oz  and 11 B 2. It has a dark blue marble in it. Now, what has me thinking is I see a small V embossed on the side on the bottle near the heel. Could that be a V for a " Victory " bottle from the Khandelwal Glass Works in Dehli India ? If so, any thoughts on a date range ? I do not think it is vintage due to the 10 ounce marking. That is a trademark I would think of at least 1930's to current ?


----------



## TROG (Jul 21, 2020)

This bottle is relatively modern and Codd bottles are still in use in certain parts of India


----------

